# New 2017 Outback 298Re



## ganso (Aug 30, 2016)

My wife and I love this new coach. We traded in a 2013 Springdale 222BH for it. My Ram 1500 with air bags and weight distribution hitch are ok, no speed records. The room in this towable is awsum. Three slides and electric stabilizers all controlled by the "In Command" panel is user friendly. Check out the electric rising tv. The selling point for my wife was the fireplace. I would like to hear from other owners, this was a big jump for us.


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

ganso said:


> My wife and I love this new coach. We traded in a 2013 Springdale 222BH for it. My Ram 1500 with air bags and weight distribution hitch are ok, no speed records. The room in this towable is awsum. Three slides and electric stabilizers all controlled by the "In Command" panel is user friendly. Check out the electric rising tv. The selling point for my wife was the fireplace. I would like to hear from other owners, this was a big jump for us.


Congrats. Our 298RE is a 2015. We love it. Your 2017 has a couple features we don't have. Ours didn't have the In Command system, nor are the stabilizers electric. You have a very nice rig.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a '16...identical to yours...we like it, so far.

As far as issues...several pieces of interior wooden trim have come undone . The single A/C unit is sort of weak if you like it COLD and are in an uncovered site (luckily, these units are pre-wired for a secondary A/C unit in the master bedroom, so adding a secondary will be relatively simple). For some reason, after the A/C shuts off the bedroom ceiling sounds like it is cracking (hard to explain the sound, but it drives me insane!). Not sure if it's a ducting issue or if it's just the sound of things heating up/cooling down. The USB charging port at the rear of our camper (near the TV) gets pretty hot when something is plugged into it (just a cell phone cord without a phone connected to it). The one in the bedroom doesn't do that.

I'm not trying to scare you, I just have all of these issues fresh in my mind, because we are just about to take it back to the dealer to have these issues addressed under warranty.

I really like the incommand system for setting up/taking down the camper...makes working the slides so much easier controlling things with the phone while you watch to see what you can potentially hit with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danbn (Sep 19, 2016)

We have a 2017 298RE as well, we really like it and have been out 4 times in 7 weeks. The only issue we are having right now is it seems a bit bouncy when we are all set up and leveled. I have tried just about everything. Each tire is chocked, blocked between the tires and stabilizers down snug. When some rolls over on the sofa bed we still feel the bounce in the forward bed. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When is it bouncy? Our 250RS had the same problem but only when someone was going in or out of one of the entry doors. Solved it by putting stands under the door steps.

Sent from my HTC One M8.


----------



## Danbn (Sep 19, 2016)

We feel it when people walk inside the living area and when they toss or turn when they are sleeping on the sofa bed.


----------



## Danbn (Sep 19, 2016)

ob277rl said:


> Danbn to help stop the bounce as much as possible I added stabilized jacks just in front of the axels. This helped because the center of the trailer is only supported by the springs and the tires. The new jacks give a more soled connection to the ground. Also it helps to use supports under the slide outs as they are only hanging on the sidewalls of the trailer. I made some of my own as the ones that are made for trailers have a plastic tightening and release nut that usually fails. The floors are made up of light weight materials and are not that ridged, so all of the bounce will not be removed without doing some modifications from underneath. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> ...


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

I use the X-chocks and they make a big difference. Once it was raining when we arrived at our campsite and I didn't use the x-chocks. There was a noticeable difference.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we have a 2011 295RE ( no bedroom slide) and have logged close to 30K miles in it and use it around 3 months/year, combination of dry camping and places with hookups.

Even with grandkids running around in it it still looks brand new. We've done lots of mods to make it to ouir liking, but haven't found another floorplan we would switch to.

Sleeps the Daughter/SIL and two grandkids and us real well. Other than a weak AC given the size of the trailer, not much to complain about. I did make a big difference in cooling by adding two more vents in the Bedroom, one in the bath, and two in the LR. They are vents that can be closed off to adjust airflow. And going in and adding foil tape to the ducting to close off any spots to the attic.

If we camped where it was really hot a second AC unit would almost be manditory


----------



## Road Trip (Aug 30, 2016)

congrats! we just got a new 298RE last week too. ours is a 2016 model. took it to hot springs, arkansas for 5 days and had a blast. i'll start a thread shortly.

have you had any issues pairing your phone with the stereo (bluetooth)? -- the iRV app works for controlling the unit (switching from radio to TV to AUX, changing zones, turning up the volume, etc.) but when we try pair the iphone to the unit to stream music we get nothing.

if you've got anything weird you're scratching your head at, feel free to bounce it off me

ps - did you know there's a 3 ft cutting board/slide out table underneath the basin and stove on the outdoor kitchen. discovered that by accident on day 4... we got really excited for at least 5 minutes. beer was involved.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

"ps - did you know there's a 3 ft cutting board/slide out table underneath the basin and stove on the outdoor kitchen. discovered that by accident on day 4... we got really excited for at least 5 minutes. beer was involved."

Love it! Thanks for the smile!


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Not to jack this thread, but has anyone figured out a good winterization step-by-step for this unit...it is almost that time for me...


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

ST8-E said:


> Not to jack this thread, but has anyone figured out a good winterization step-by-step for this unit...it is almost that time for me...


here is what we have done for the last 5 years.

1) drain the fresh tank

2) open the two drain valves underneath the trailer (hot and cold)

3) drain the hot water tank by either removing the anode rod or replacing the anode rod with an anode rod with a drain cock as well.

4) open all the faucets

5) use about 20psi of air hooked to the city water inlet to blow water out of the system

6) with the air on, also push the toilet flush to flush it

Once the water is out of the system, close everything back up, unhook the air

7) Last, but not least, pour the RV antifreeze down EACH sink drain shower drain etc. you want to get antifreeze in the P traps.

That's it. now your done, and when you are ready to take it out of storage, fill with water and your good to go after a quick check. no flushing of RV antifreeze out of the fresh water system.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

^^^. Thanks for this!! I'm still holding on! One more trip next week, then putting it away!


----------



## ganso (Aug 30, 2016)

love the cutting board discovery! I had a big problem with the loud outside "zone", kept blasting, my wife yelling at me. Took me 2 days to figure out the zone 3 sound programming. And yes, beer was involved!


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

ganso said:


> love the cutting board discovery! I had a big problem with the loud outside "zone", kept blasting, my wife yelling at me. Took me 2 days to figure out the zone 3 sound programming. And yes, beer was involved!


Similar story here...!!!


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Road Trip said:


> congrats! we just got a new 298RE last week too. ours is a 2016 model. took it to hot springs, arkansas for 5 days and had a blast. i'll start a thread shortly.
> 
> have you had any issues pairing your phone with the stereo (bluetooth)? -- the iRV app works for controlling the unit (switching from radio to TV to AUX, changing zones, turning up the volume, etc.) but when we try pair the iphone to the unit to stream music we get nothing.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

LOL we were also really excited about that huge cutting board when we found it, it was great for the smoked ribs hubby!! We picked up our new 2016 298RE late July we love it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

lakelovers said:


> LOL we were also really excited about that huge cutting board when we found it, it was great for the smoked ribs hubby cooked!! We picked up our new 2016 298RE late July we love it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

KTMRacer said:


> ST8-E said:
> 
> 
> > Not to jack this thread, but has anyone figured out a good winterization step-by-step for this unit...it is almost that time for me...
> ...


Don't forget to blow out the outside faucets if you have one as well!

We head 1200miles away to Florida every year for spring break. Usually I un-winterize it in my driveway before we leave, but that year it was too cold so I did not pressurizer the system till i was down there in the campground. There was no camper stores close enough, so i just ran to HD and bought 2 barbed shutoffs, cut the lines and installed them. What a PITA!!


----------



## gulflex1 (Oct 31, 2016)

We just purchased our 2017 298RE Oct. 21st. Slept in it the first night actually at Camping World due to issues and then realized that the furnace was not working. Long story short, we left it there and lost out on one night of camping at the campground the next night. It turned into a royal PIA and Camping World had to deliver it to us after they replaced the entire furnace. We have been working for the last few days to get everything situated the way that we want it and anxious to take it camping now just to really try it out.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Danbn said:


> We have a 2017 298RE as well, we really like it and have been out 4 times in 7 weeks. The only issue we are having right now is it seems a bit bouncy when we are all set up and leveled. I have tried just about everything. Each tire is chocked, blocked between the tires and stabilizers down snug. When some rolls over on the sofa bed we still feel the bounce in the forward bed. Any tips or suggestions?


We have the 324CCG and it's very bouncy. The little 9lb dog can be felt walking around! You won't be happy until you invest in the Steady Fast system.

Sent from my pocket computer


----------



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

ob277rl said:


> To stabilize our trailer from the beginning I removed the scissor jacks that came on it and replaced them with Bal type C jacks (24830) Telescopic Stabilizing Jack. I installed three sets of these because I wanted more stable support for the trailer in the middle next to the axles. These jacks eliminate any side to side movement and with the X-Chocks between the tires the trailer is very stable from front to back movement. To help with the bounce in the trailer with people or pets moving around the addition of slide support jacks greatly helps. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UZWO04/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_c_x_4_w?th=1


What part actually telescopes on these? The width?


----------



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

ob277rl said:


> Yes the channel that connects the two stabilizer jacks together is what extends to match the with between the two I-beams. What is nice about this setup is that it only takes four bolts to mount them, two on each side. Because a drain line and a gas line was in the way I used 3" channel to make spacers between the jack and the I-beams. After I had them mounted I also added two bolts in the center of the channel extensions to take any play out of the center of the setup. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! This looks like a simple mod. Just drill some holes in the frame and attach with some grade 8 bolts!


----------

